# Just totalled my 350Z and need to sell my GReddy TT kit :(



## NIN2001 (Jan 15, 2004)

Went out last weekend and got CREAMED by a drunk driver broke my leg and the damn drunk walked away... well he walked to the cop car anyway.

Well I had just purchased the new GReddy TT kit and was waiting on my intercooler which is on back order.

Well since I can't work I need the cash so I am selling it for $5400 and I will pay for the shipping I paid close to $6000 for the kit I hate to sell it but I can't very well put it on my car now... well the insurance companies car now.

You can e-mail me at [email protected]

Send me your # as I don't know what happened to my cell in the accident 

Just so you know the kit is still in the box I only opened it to look at it and didn't even open the second box.

Talk to you all soon,
Nick


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

NIN2001 said:


> Went out last weekend and got CREAMED by a drunk driver broke my leg and the damn drunk walked away... well he walked to the cop car anyway.
> 
> Well I had just purchased the new GReddy TT kit and was waiting on my intercooler which is on back order.
> 
> ...


I'm glad your ok! Your insurance company should take care of it in full and most likely pay for another Z.  I hope that drunk suffers for his actions. 

Did you post your ad in in the for sale forum? If not please please do?


----------



## NIN2001 (Jan 15, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> I'm glad your ok! Your insurance company should take care of it in full and most likely pay for another Z.  I hope that drunk suffers for his actions.
> 
> Did you post your ad in in the for sale forum? If not please please do?



Just did thanks for the direction 

Nick


----------



## Zslinger (Dec 5, 2003)

NIN2001 said:


> Went out last weekend and got CREAMED by a drunk driver broke my leg and the damn drunk walked away... well he walked to the cop car anyway.
> 
> Well I had just purchased the new GReddy TT kit and was waiting on my intercooler which is on back order.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about it. When are people going to stop drinking and driving. Its a no brainer. 

Is the intercooler included with the turbo setup?


----------



## CS Monkie (Jan 19, 2004)

NOoo.Poor 350


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Got any pics of the Z after the accident?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

better yet got any pics of you after the accident? hehe


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

That sucks man! Glad you're ok and sorry about your car. If only it was 2 years in the future and I had my Z, , I'd buy that kit off ya in a second cuz I was planning on buying one (when I get a Z of course, ). Hope everything works out for ya! Later,
Fletch


----------



## 350z-tech (Jan 24, 2004)

Man i am sorry to hear that!!


----------

